# Explain why some juices can be vaped at very high W



## Stranger (5/5/20)

A few months ago I started the journey of DIY, both juices and coils. Over the last 8 years I have found very few juices that I actually like. Tobacco is definitely off the table and I find many to be overly sweet. Mostly I stick to a few simple 3-4 ingredient mixes that I enjoy and don't bounce around flavours too much.

What I have noticed with a lot of reviewers when it comes to sub ohm is that they crank the watts up way more than I do. My usual is between 20-35 W
If I go higher than this regardless of the tank/RDA then my mixes taste awful. This leads to the question, what is it in some juices that enables those high W.

An example of mine is
70/30 VG/PG 3mg nic
5% Banana
2% sour
1% menthol
1% Koolada
Most of my coils are around .25 or .3 some single some dual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (5/5/20)

Stranger said:


> A few months ago I started the journey of DIY, both juices and coils. Over the last 8 years I have found very few juices that I actually like. Tobacco is definitely off the table and I find many to be overly sweet. Mostly I stick to a few simple 3-4 ingredient mixes that I enjoy and don't bounce around flavours too much.
> 
> What I have noticed with a lot of reviewers when it comes to sub ohm is that they crank the watts up way more than I do. My usual is between 20-35 W
> If I go higher than this regardless of the tank/RDA then my mixes taste awful. This leads to the question, what is it in some juices that enables those high W.
> ...


Hey @Stranger, hope you're well!!

Do you use menthol and/or koolada in all of your mixes?

The TFA Sour could also be muting this example recipe... It's not the best additive. It generally does more harm to a mix than good...

What nic are you using? Do the juices taste bad or are they just harsh?

What coil wire are you using? Have you vaped commercial juice at higher wattages without the same issue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (5/5/20)

I am well thank you, hope you are too

Yes, WS23 or Koolada and Arctic menthol

When I first did the Banana it was not very bananery, the sour did improve the flavour, but always room for improvement. I am listening.

I am down to 3mg nic now. The current mixes all taste fine at lower wattage < 35 w and my ADV is at 25 which is a menthol mint mix. Any of these at anything > 35 w and they taste harsh. Not burnt like a dry hit but too hot and tastes "cooked" might be a good way to say.

Coils I use a variety. Kanthal clapton. Competion comp wire in 26 and 24 awg, plain round, twisted and parallel , I am still learning with these but mostly 0.2 to 0.4 ohm builds. I have single coil and dual coil tanks and RDA's.

This is why I have asked about the juice rather than the gear. As an example I have the Vapefly mesh RDTA with a twisted coil at the moment .35. On a mech mod with the banana it is working very well, really good flavour. If I take the RDTA onto a regulated mod I can get the same at around 30-32 w. If I run it up past 40 W ... = blurgghh. In the calculator it looks like this for 80/20
Strength: 2.7 mg
PG/VG-ratio: 27/73
Flavor total: 9 ml / 9g (9%)

or this for 70/30

Strength: 2.7 mg
PG/VG-ratio: 36/64
Flavor total: 9 ml / 9g (9%

I was only using commercial juice on MTL and low ohm devices and very high nic.

Maybe the 36/64 with the higher pg content would cook a bit quicker but I can't say that for the 27/73 and there is hardly a difference on the mechs with the different juices. The reg mods you do need to change the W but only by a small degree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

Stranger said:


> I am well thank you, hope you are too
> 
> Yes, WS23 or Koolada and Arctic menthol
> 
> ...



My happy place is also around 35w.
I think the coils they use makes them vape at higher wattage. The fancy bigger coils require more ramp up time and uses more power.
Maybe someone can explain it better but that's what I make of it.


----------



## Stranger (5/5/20)

AH, Ok so maybe I am on a different track altogether. 

A fused clapton alien hybrid ribbon coil at .0 something needs huge watts as it is such low resistance (excuse the pun)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## takatatak (5/5/20)

I'm vaping on a dual coil Hugsvape Lotus RTA with Lightning Vapes clapton wire. 26g SS316 core with 36g KA1 outer wrapping. 2.5mm ID - 6 wraps reading at 0.26 ohms. Vaping at 75W...

I use the same wire and make a 3mm ID 4 wrap parallel coil for my Vapefly Pixie. Comes in around 0.21 ohms and I vape that at about 65-70W.

You don't necessarily need to have super low resistance to vape at higher wattages. Especially on regulated mods.

I don't do menthol or much koolada/ws23 but in my experience, cooling additives don't handle high temperatures too well...

What regulated mods are you using? Single or dual battery?


----------



## Stranger (5/5/20)

I have both, single and dual.

Maybe you have something with the cooling agents as all of my recipes have them. I like cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

Stranger said:


> AH, Ok so maybe I am on a different track altogether.
> 
> A fused clapton alien hybrid ribbon coil at .0 something needs huge watts as it is such low resistance (excuse the pun)


I made a big coil with high resistance and also needed more power to ramp up. a 24G X 24G Clapton. The problem I had was the coil stayed hot for a while after I released the fire button so I had to release the button while still inhaling so I don't burn through the cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (5/5/20)

Vape at the wattage you enjoy the most with whatever build or coil you use and don't worry about what wattage most Youtube egos vape at, they are always at the upper limits doesn't that cloud look so impressive on camera, most off camera will be vaping just like you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/5/20)

Arctic menthol is a great concentrate, it gives that fizz/sparkling taste that cooldrinks have. However be very careful. I use only about 0,1-0,3% with other coolant like ws 23. Even at that low % it can be overwhelming at higher watts, so my guess is thats your (problem?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (5/5/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Arctic menthol is a great concentrate, it gives that fizz/sparkling taste that cooldrinks have. However be very careful. I use only about 0,1-0,3% with other coolant like ws 23. Even at that low % it can be overwhelming at higher watts, so my guess is thats your (problem?)


Any idea what flavouring is used for that sherbet like fizz? love that not so much into coolant or menthol?


----------



## alex1501 (5/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Any idea what flavouring is used for that sherbet like fizz? love that not so much into coolant or menthol?



Vape Train "Fizzy Sherbet"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

